# is there many painting and decorating jobs in perth



## spooner19 (Apr 24, 2012)

is there many painting and decorating jobs in perth. whats the rates of pay like.


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

Yes there are opportunites, but payment for those is highly variable.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Painters are paid quite well. $45-70 per hour depending on experience. Decorating can vary considerably. Unless you can prove you are a fantastic designer/ decorator it will be hard to earn above $30. Being gay or super hot female helps in this field


----------



## zaratino (Apr 5, 2012)

I am neither gay or super hot chick, but excellent in that field, but who believes me? I can prove it with photos of my work


----------



## belladalton2 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Register on Quoteworld and provide quotes for Painting Jobs*

Hi, you should register yourself on Quoteworld website and provide quotes for painting jobs in Perth.


----------

